#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: 7ο Φοιτητικό Συνέδριο Διοικητικών, Τεχνολογικών, Ανθρωπιστικών & Επιστημών Υγείας, 31.05.2019

## Mediterranean College

*MEDITERRANEAN* *COLLEGE*
*7ο Φοιτητικό Συνέδριο* *Διοικητικών, Τεχνολογικών, Ανθρωπιστικών & Επιστημών Υγείας*
*STUDENT* *EXCELLENCE* *CONFERENCE** 2019*
*Παρασκευή** 31* *Μαΐου** 2019*
*Αθήνα: 10.30-17.**0**0*
*Θεσσαλονίκη:**13.30**-19.00*

*ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ* 
Λίγες ημέρες απομένουν για την έναρξη του *7ου Φοιτητικού Συνεδρίου Διοικητικών, Τεχνολογικών, Ανθρωπιστικών & Επιστημών Υγείας (Student Excellence Conference 2019)* που διοργανώνει το *Mediterranean College*. Ένα κορυφαίο Συνέδριο - στα πρότυπα διεθνών ακαδημαϊκών συνεδρίων - για φοιτητές και απόφοιτους προπτυχιακών και μεταπτυχιακών προγραμμάτων, ιδιωτικών και δημόσιων πανεπιστημίων. 
To *Student* *Excellence* *Conference** 2019* θα πραγματοποιηθεί την *Παρασκευή 31 Μαΐου 2019* στις *εγκαταστάσεις* του Mediterranean College στην *Αθήνα (Πελλήνης 8 & Πατησίων 107)*  και στη *Θεσσαλονίκη (Εγνατία 2-4)*.  
Στόχος του είναι η παρουσίαση και συζήτηση σύγχρονων θεμάτων στα πλέον καίρια επιστημονικά πεδία γνώσεων των Διοικητικών, Τεχνολογικών, Ανθρωπιστικών & Επιστημών Υγείας. 
Ο φοιτητής/απόφοιτος με την *καλύτερη παρουσίαση όσον αφορά την πρωτοτυπία, την πληρότητα και την επιστημονική εγκυρότητα*, θα λάβει *τιμητική διάκριση* και θα βραβευθεί με μία *υποτροφία σε μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα του Mediterranean College*.
*Αν θέλεις :*

*Να συμμετέχεις* σε ένα κορυφαίο συνέδριο για φοιτητές και αποφοίτους.*Να παρακολουθήσεις εισηγήσεις σε επίκαιρα ζητήματα της Επιστήμης σου.**Να δικτυωθείς* με κορυφαία στελέχη της αγοράς εργασίας.*Να λάβεις βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης* για ενίσχυση του βιογραφικού σου.

*ΔΕΣ* *ΕΔΩ* *ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ & ΔΗΛΩΣΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ**ΔΕΣ* *ΕΔΩ* *ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ & ΔΗΛΩΣΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ*
*Παράλληλες εκδηλώσεις*
Στο πλαίσιο των εργασιών του Συνεδρίου, θα πραγματοποιηθούν: 
*Σε Αθήνα & Θεσσαλονίκη* *Διαγωνισμός Μαθηματικών της Σχολής Πληροφορικής.* *Στην Αθήνα**Διαγωνισμός επιχειρηματικής ιδέας ‘Dragon’s Den’* της *Σχολής Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων*. *Έκθεση φωτογραφίας με θέμα ‘D**iverse** C**hildhoods**’* από τους φοιτητές 2ου & 3ου  έτους του προγράμματος *BA (Hons) Early Childhood Studies* της *Σχολής Επιστημών της Αγωγής*.

*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ- ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗΣ*
*www**.**sec**.**edu**.**gr*

*MEDITERRANEAN* *COLLEGE*
*ΑΘΗΝΑ*: Πελλήνης 8  & Πατησίων 107,  Τηλ: 210 8899600
*ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ:* Εγνατία 2-4, Τηλ: 2310 287779
*www.medcollege.edu.gr
*

----------

